# Visit visa sub class 600 condition 8501: health insurance



## Zadxbshe (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi my mother has been granted visit visa sib class 600 with condition 8501 :health insurance. I am confused should I buy travel insurance for her which will cover her medical expenses or should I buy her health insurance from Australia which is very expensive. My mother will stay in Australia for 2 months and 1 days only
Pls help


----------



## agnel25 (Jul 28, 2014)

Zadxbshe said:


> Hi my mother has been granted visit visa sib class 600 with condition 8501 :health insurance. I am confused should I buy travel insurance for her which will cover her medical expenses or should I buy her health insurance from Australia which is very expensive. My mother will stay in Australia for 2 months and 1 days only
> Pls help


8501 says "The holder must maintain adequate arrangements for health insurance while the holder is in Australia."
So you can either have travel + health insurance (comprehensive one) or take a health insurance in Australia ( as you mentioned, yes it is expensive).

I chose Bupa for my parents when they came last year (3 months ) around this time and Bupa waived off 1 month payment as it was EOY  you can try that too.


----------



## Zadxbshe (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi agnel so if i take comprehensive travel insurance it will be ok or can you please suggest me which insurance you took from bupa and how much time the process took as my mother will be travelling on 4th July so if you can share the insurance name also what document she gas to carry with her in case if they are asking for proof at the time of immigration thanks for your reply


----------



## agnel25 (Jul 28, 2014)

Zadxbshe said:


> Hi agnel so if i take comprehensive travel insurance it will be ok or can you please suggest me which insurance you took from bupa and how much time the process took as my mother will be travelling on 4th July so if you can share the insurance name also what document she gas to carry with her in case if they are asking for proof at the time of immigration thanks for your reply


I have no idea on the overseas ones, I did try during my parents visit but I felt Local ones are hassle free. Let me be honest, insurance companies are good until we keep paying them and they are tough when we start claiming. On top of that if the insurance is overseas, problems during claims are plenty.

Bupa or any other insurance companies have standard visitors cover and payments are pretty much the same. Link for Bupa which i used is as below.
https://www.bupa.com.au/health-insurance/cover/overseas-visitors

Just call anyone and see who can give you some deals, I am sure they will as it is End Of year now and they want to boost their sales. You will get the cover instantly and you can tell them to start it from July 4th so that she is covered from the time she lands here. She just needs to carry a copy of the insurance and she may be asked to show it during immigration.


----------

